# Unable to Connect with my Wireless



## Todd42 (Nov 27, 2011)

I am new to FreeBSD.  I cannot seem to connect to my wireless hub.  I have read through a lot of the forums and the handbook.  Included is my system info.  If you could help, I would greatly appreciate it.  If you need more information please let me know.  I am using a Dell Latitude D610 with FreeBSD 8.2.  I only have two real issues that are weighing me down right now.  This one being the biggest.  Everything else seems to work fairly well so far.  Thanks in advance.  

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD proteus RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```

`dmesg | grep iwi`

```
iwi0: <Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG> mem 0xdfcff000-0xdfcfffff irq 17 at device 3.0 
on pci3
iwi0: [ITHREAD]
iwi0: need multicast update callback
same line repeated 6 more times...
```
`vmstat -i`

```
interupt            total    rate
irq1: atkbd0        421      0
irq9: acpi0         1        0
irq14: ata0         1788     1
irq15: ata1         8270     7
irq16: bge0 uhci0+  1        0
irq17: iwi0 uhci1   715      0
cpu0: timer         2297643  1999
Total               2308839  2009
```
/etc/rc.conf

```
hostname="proteus"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
ipv6_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
wlans_iwi0="YES"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
```
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
ssid="xxxxx"
psk="xxxxxx"
}
```
/boot/loader.conf

```
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the same setup with the same card working.  I have the following in /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
wlans_iwi0="wlan0"
```

My /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf looks the same.

My /boot/loader.conf has the following related to wireless:

```
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
if_iwi_load="YES"
```


----------



## Todd42 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for answering and so quickly.  

It was the /etc/rc.conf that I had wrong.  Yours appears to have worked.  My new and functional /etc/rc.conf thanks to you looks like:

/etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="proteus"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
ipv6_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
wlans_iwi0="wlan0"
```

I actually had already set /boot/loader.conf set as below, but somehow it didn't make it in the original post... Sorry!  

/boot/loader.conf


```
if_iwi_load="YES"
iwi_bss_load="YES"
iwi_ibss_load="YES"
iwi_monitor_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

Thanks again though!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Todd42 (Nov 27, 2011)

I just realized that when I do a `dmesg | grep iwi` I still get the 
	
	



```
iwi0: need multicast update callback
```
 message.  Would anyone know why I am still getting that message?  It does not seem to be an issue that is causing any loss of function.  But, I am 
wondering why I am still getting that message.


----------



## adrian@ (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

That message occurs because the driver hasn't been updated to do exactly what it says - to handle being informed about multicast address/filter changes.

Depending upon the NIC and its default behaviour, it may be fine; it may not be fine. Hopefully what _will_ happen is that the NIC simply passes all broadcast traffic, whether destined for a multicast group it cares about or not.

It does this by telling the driver whenever a new multicast group address should be listened to, and the NIC has some filters in hardware to match on that. Otherwise it'd have to handle all multicast traffic as broadcast traffic, and that may be quite expensive to receive on slower embedded hardware.

(But the traffic is still being transmitted by the access point as long as _a_ station has asked for it. So the NIC is still receiving it, it just doesn't pass it back to the driver/net80211 layer.)

I know that the ath(4) driver correctly (I hope!) updates the multicast filter bits, so the NIC only forwards multicast traffic back down to the net80211 layer when net80211 has actually _asked_ for it.

I hope that answers your question.

That said, I'd love it if someone would go over these older drivers and look at what Linux/OpenBSD/NetBSD do for multicast group updates. It's possible we can actually add those filter calls to the driver. 

Thanks!


Adrian


----------



## Todd42 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow!  Nice answer! But, my take away from this is that it is an issue with the driver and and some misconfiguration on my part.  To be honest, I was kind of hoping it was just a misconfiguration on my part because adding filter calls to the driver sounds like a lot more work than merely editing a file like /boot/loader.conf.

I appreciate the reply though.  Since, I just got this system up and running, I don't see how I have a moment to be digging into drivers.  This system is so new that I barely got Fluxbox, Xfce4, and Firefox 8 working.  So, I have a lot to do.  And to be bluntly honest, this is the first time I have ever used a BSD system.  So, I am going to stay in the beginner's section for a while.  I am used to Debian, RedHat, and other systems.  Installing Firefox 8 alone took literally hours to install on BSD.  So right now, I am appreciating aptitude and yum a lot more. 

So, I guess my answer is that I sure don't have the time to delve into deeper things right now, but I do sincerely appreciate your taking the time to answer.


----------



## mabadi (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a similar problem with my wifi card. My wifi driver installed but can not get ip with dhcp. Please help me for resolve this problem. My wifi card chipset is bcm4315.

```
siba_bwn0@pci0:4:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x04b514e4 chip=0x431514e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'Broadcom Wireless b/g (BCM4315/BCM22062000)'
    class      = network
```
and *ifconfig* output in my system:

```
wlan0: flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:26:82:a2:b6:70
        inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 3 (2422 MHz 11g)
        country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy OFF txpower 30 bmiss 7
        scanvalid 60 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7
        roam:rate 5 protmode CTS wme
```
and my dmesg in attachment available.

Thank you for your help


----------



## yipidee (Dec 31, 2011)

mabadi said:
			
		

> I have a similar problem with my wifi card. My wifi driver installed but can not get ip with dhcp. Please help me for resolve this problem. My wifi card chipset is bcm4315.
> 
> ```
> siba_bwn0@pci0:4:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x04b514e4 chip=0x431514e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
> ...



When you run `# ifconfig wlan0 up scan` do you get a list of in range access points?


----------

